# Hogan's Heroes.



## meatloaf109 (May 30, 2013)

One of my all-time favorite silly sit-coms and I was curious. They used many vehicles in the series and called them German. Now, I know about the M-4 Priest that they called a "tiger" in the first season, that one was easy. But I was more interested in a truck that shows up in several episodes, specifically season 3 first episode, a truck that has two small "windshields". They used this truck many times throughout the series. I am sure that this is not an American, and was wondering if it was a U.K. truck.
Can you I.D. any other equipment? Any other thoughts on the series are also welcomed.


----------



## nincomp (May 31, 2013)

Sorry, but I know nuth-ink, nuth-ink!


----------



## rednev (May 31, 2013)

morris-commercial .possibly a cs8 many where left behind in france and reused by the germans so historically accurate


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2013)

I zee nuth-ink!

Great show!


----------



## N4521U (May 31, 2013)

Not HH, but a bit of trivia I found out about the Great Escape....... the Scrounger was a Davidson!

On July 6th 1940, Pilot Officer Barry Davidson landed his flak riddled Blenheim on a beach in France after bombing his target, with no compass he thought it was an English beach. He wasn't liberated until May 2, 1945. It was his first mission and he had less than 50 hours in his log book. The Blenheim aircraft in the Bomber Command Museum has been restored in memory of Barry and carries the RAF markings of the aircraft he flew.

Hope you don't mind me posting this bit on your thread Paul...........


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 31, 2013)

No problem!


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2013)

Paul, did the truck look similar to this? 
There were a number of versions, one of which had two, separate, small windscreens. It is a Morris, as mentioned previously, and also built in Canada, as well as the UK. Can't remember much of Hogan's Heroes, as I only ever saw one or two episodes.
The Morris, being very 'angular', had a German look about it, and was often used to portray a German truck in movies of the 1950s, 1960s and early 1970s and, as already mentioned, captured examples were quite widely used by German forces, particularly in North Africa.


----------



## R Pope (May 31, 2013)

Airframes...Your pic is a Cab 13 Chev CMP 15 CWT, but with an extended cab. The windshield is also tipped up straighter. Maybe a post-war modification?
Any Morris army truck I ever saw depicted looked very different to your picture.


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2013)

Oops! You're quite correct! The pic I _should_ have posted, I now can't find! The truck I'm thinking of was also produced in a 4 x 4 version, known as the Morris Quad, which came in various body styles, including the well-known tractor used to tow the 25lb Field Gun and its limber. Like the truck posted, it's angular in shape, even more so. I'll post the pic when I find it, or, failing that, scan one from a book.


----------



## T Bolt (May 31, 2013)

Here's a few pics from the show I pulled off the internet. First one is the truck I think Paul is talking about. The second one is a Ford truck, around 1948-50. The last one is a Dodge Power Wagon.


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 31, 2013)

Yep, I recognized the Ford and the Dodge, it's the first one I could not identify.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 1, 2013)

Here's a Hogan's Heroes vehicle overload for ya'!

This should cover most of the vehicles used in all the episodes...enjoy! 

IMCDb.org: "Hogan's Heroes, 1965-1971": cars, bikes, trucks and other vehicles


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow! That looks like it pretty well covers it.


----------



## R Pope (Jun 1, 2013)

OK,I see what's wrong with the CMP picture. It is distorted! The wheels aren't round, the pic is stretched horizontally, making it look stretched. It's not.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 1, 2013)

Ah, the Morris commercial CS8. That's the one, thanks!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2013)

R Pope said:


> OK,I see what's wrong with the CMP picture. It is distorted! The wheels aren't round, the pic is stretched horizontally, making it look stretched. It's not.


It looks fine on my monitor, and in the original shots I took at Elvington (Yorkshire Air Museum) last year. Wheels are round, overall shape not distorted.
I'd need to check to be definitely sure, but I think this example is a British-built Canadian pattern vehicle, and as you probably know, there were a number of body/cab styles, and variations.


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 1, 2013)

Looks like there's a model of it


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 2, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## R Pope (Jun 2, 2013)

Airframes...There were no "British-built Canadian pattern" trucks, all were made by GM and Ford in Canada and shipped to England, Australia, India, Africa, etc. That was a big part of Canada's contribution to the cause.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2013)

Yep, you're correct. Checked the details, and this example was Canadian built - my error and apologies. 
However, various versions of both the CMP / Chevrolet trucks were fitted with British-designed and built cabs and / or bodies once in the UK, for example, variations of the A/T and artillery tractor. Still Canadian built, by GM or Ford, but modified or converted as required.


----------



## truckee43 (Jun 3, 2013)

Paul I know you got your answer but here is a site you might find interesting. IMCDb.org: "Hogan's Heroes, 1965-1971": cars, bikes, trucks and other vehicles


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 3, 2013)

Something looks really familiar about that link...


----------

